# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  تحديث mediapat huawei t1 701 ua

## anisachour

السلام عليكم اخوانى هل يمكن تحديث الاندرويد من 4.4.2 الى 6 او 7 وشكرا جزيلا مسبقا

----------

